# Olympics in HD



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

I recall seeing somewhere that Dish would make available the Olympics HD feed to all HD subscribers. I just read that Universal HD would be carrying HD feeds of the olympics programming to be shown on MSNBC and I believe CNBC. Does anyone have any information on whether Universal HD will be available by the start of the Olympics and, if so, whether it will be made available in mpeg 2.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Universal HD will be in the New DishHD pack on 2/1 and will require a new MPEG4 receiver.

The dish olympic channel will be a delay/highlight reel of HD content from the olympics that has already been shown


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Last time, the HD channel was events from the previous day....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Hopefully many will have OTA NBC as all the coverage will be in HD.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Hopefully many will have OTA NBC as all the coverage will be in HD.


ITs been announced that it will be available and in MPEG2 on Dish. Probably similar restiictions and maybe 24 hours delayed as it was for the Summer Olympics.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I was wondering about this as well. BTW, here's a nice schedule of coverage:

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/olympics.php

So I'm wondering (like the original poster) if Dish will include Universal HD in MPEG2 as part of what they mentioned as Olympic HD coverage on the Charlie Chat.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Since we have not heard of an FCC exemption this time, perhaps the OTA NBC HD will be the same as the NTSC coverage and at the same time.

Charlie said the channel they were going to provide in Mpeg2 will be a "special" channel. There was even mention of previews and stuff starting Feb. 1 on this Special channel. Indicates to me that it is not a copy of NBC TV HD.


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

BFG said:


> Universal HD will be in the New DishHD pack on 2/1 and will require a new MPEG4 receiver.
> 
> The dish olympic channel will be a delay/highlight reel of HD content from the olympics that has already been shown


Being that the Olympics are in France this year, NBC will not be doing much better. All of their crap will probably be tape delayed (and in UCSD for me).

UCSD = ultra crappy standard definition - grainy, sometimes blurry and noisy, no stereo sound.

I just want to see the hockey games in their entirety, any luck of this?


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

joebird said:


> I was wondering about this as well. BTW, here's a nice schedule of coverage:
> 
> http://www.hdsportsguide.com/olympics.php
> 
> So I'm wondering (like the original poster) if Dish will include Universal HD in MPEG2 as part of what they mentioned as Olympic HD coverage on the Charlie Chat.


Geez I hope so, I see that most of the hockey will be there. I generally tend to hate the network's coverage of the Olympics! I see that they have the gold medal games on NBC - this means probably only partial games with lots of interruptions.

A long time ago I had the CBC on the big dish, now that was nice!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, Turin is in Italy.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

AdamGott said:


> Being that the Olympics are in France this year, NBC will not be doing much better. QUOTE]
> 
> Am I missing something? I thought they were in Italy.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Europe to America isn't a bad time shift. It places a lot of the evening activities live in the afternoon and afternoon activities live in the morning. It gives the network time to edit sports with pauses (and boring sports) to fit into the limited time that can be broadcast on television.

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Well, Turin is in Italy.


Maybe when they changed their name to "Torino" they also moved to France?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe not. 

http://www.olympic.org/uk/games/torino/index_uk.asp


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So, why are the games in Torin called the Torino games? Italian spelling?

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The name of Turin comes from Tau, a Celtic word that means mountains. The Italian name, Torino, happens to mean "little bull" in Italian, hence the coat of arms and the symbol of the city. The area was settled by the Taurini in pre-Roman times. In the first century A.D., the Romans created a military camp (Castra Taurinorum), later dedicated to Augustus (Augusta Taurinorum). The typical Roman street plan with streets at right angles can still be seen in the modern city. The capital of the Duchy of Savoy since 16th century, the Kingdom of Sardinia and then in 1861 Turin became the capital of the newly proclaimed United Italy. In 1865 the capital was moved to Florence. Since 1870 the capital has been Rome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torino,_Italy


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Maybe when they changed their name to "Torino" they also moved to France?


Yeah, my bad, I thought it was in France. Anyways it doesn't really matter, they will time shift so that 'mom' can watch how little Betsy had to go through such a hard life to make it as a figure skater, mixed in with the 'highlights' of the US hockey games that were played hours ago.

And it will be totally US centric, I understand that we are in the US and there are just too many hours of competition to actually televise but I would like a better alternative someday.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AdamGott said:


> And it will be totally US centric, I understand that we are in the US and there are just too many hours of competition to actually televise but I would like a better alternative someday.


I agree with this part... I usually have very little interest in most of the Olympics... but I would have more interest in the global nature of it and learning more about people in other countries. It's a great opportunity to expose a lot of people to a lot of new cultures and ideas, as well as watch some sports.


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

AdamGott said:


> Geez I hope so, I see that most of the hockey will be there. I generally tend to hate the network's coverage of the Olympics! I see that they have the gold medal games on NBC - this means probably only partial games with lots of interruptions.
> 
> A long time ago I had the CBC on the big dish, now that was nice!


 You can do what I did 4 years ago and subscribe to BEV (Canadian DBS) and get more HD than is offered by D* - and get the superior Canadian Olympic coverage.
I still have the old 6000 box - not sure I'll upgrade before Feb.

...mike


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

So Universal HD will just be on for MPEG2 (current HD pack) during the Olympics then removed???


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The "special" Olympics channel will not be Universal HD. There will be a separate channel. This can be determined by the statement that the channel will be available on Feb, 1 and it will contain promo material until the Olympics start.

Universal HD is part of the New HD Pak and will very likely require the Mpeg4 receiver(s) and some more $.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Does anyone have any idea what satellite E* will use for the Olympics?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I am guessing 110.


----------

